
Why do we tolerate Buffett’s lame, sexist ‘jokes’? - KKKKkkkk1
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/work/lucy-kellaway-why-do-we-tolerate-buffett-s-lame-sexist-jokes-1.2998592
======
gaastonsr
Relax, Buffet is a good man. Anybody who has followed his life knows he is a
good person overall and that he likes to joke even in the most inappropriate
moments.

Buffet if yes he has a responsibility to be political towards the public he's
not a politician himself and if he makes inappropriate comments once in a
while, so be it.

I think we should go down of our cloud of righteousness and learn to laugh of
ourselves once in a while.

~~~
idiot_stick
> _I think we should go down of our cloud of righteousness and learn to laugh
> of ourselves once in a while._

No doubt. The headline is ludicrous: why should we tolerate? Because being
tolerant is a positive trait. Buffet has done more for mankind than most of
the people who are bound to complain about his lame joke on their Facebook
page.

------
nabla9
Because so many people have 80+ grandfather or know one. People are products
of their age and so is Buffet. If we want to allow old people to participate
in public life, we must learn to roll our eyes and let it pass.

20-year old sexist must be corrected. 50-year old can learn. For 80+ plus year
old man who means no harm it's too late.

